# Help!!!



## kieron87 (Feb 22, 2010)

hi im wondering if anyone can help me, i wanna start working with ferrets ive bought myself 4x ferrets to start me off the only thing is is that i aint a clue were to go or were to buy all the kit for ferreting, i live in wigan, Greater manchester (NW) please help as i really want to get started asap why its now the rabbit season


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

Join these and you may get contact with some people that can help you start, it would be best if you went out with experienced people first
NOBs National Organisation of Beaters and Pickers Up
All Shires Ferret Club | Working Ferrets

Equipment 
Decoying.co.uk - Ferreting Equipment

I can help with specific questions


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Start knocking on farmers doors and get some permision.


----------



## kieron87 (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks rona those sites helped!!! ive tryed knocking on farmers doors ive read how to present myself and everything but they just keep turning me down its must be farmers round here they must be stubborn haha but ill keep trying thanks for the help hawksport and that harris hawk is a beauty!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You allmost never get turned down for hawks and falcons but getting permission for ferreting and running dogs can be hard work. All you can do is keep trying and once you do get some land look after it and the owner, land is a lot easier to lose than find. It might be worth while printing some cards to leave just incase they change their mind.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

Go and offer your services as a beater on one of the local shoots, this is one of the best ways to make contacts


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

a good rule of thumb about the season is dont go when alot of rabbits are breeding


----------

